# oak island shark fishing



## draggsxr1000 (Jun 27, 2011)

Hey guys I'm David from NC. I'm going back down to oak island the first week of August. I'm. Really wanting to hook up with a shark. Can someone give me a few pointers on what's needed. I've been down twice this year hooking to chopper bluess and a mess of sea mullet. Bait usually isn't a problem as we stay at the campground and have access to the inter coastal. Anyone think there's a shark in there. Seen bottle nosed dolphin last time. Lol. Anyways ill be at 27th ave. If u know of a good hole plz share. Also day or night. And I've even considered. Chicken livers. Thanks for the info


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

1. Put out big bait on big hook as far out as you can get it in the surf at night. 

2. Wait.

That's all you'll need to do to hook up. Getting one on the beach could be a different story.


----------



## jeffreyweeks (Feb 5, 2009)

Three ounce weight from the surf, big juicy cut bait from o0ne of those blues or sea mullet (especially sea mullet head) or (believe it or not) sand fleas, shrimp, or squid. You can catch sharks in the heat of the day though night is better. 

Summer shark fishing in the southern surf


----------

